# 2011 Cup discussion



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

I like Marina Bay Sands but it was completed in 2010..


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Imperia Tower, Moscow (239m) goes for the whole Russia


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

1 - 8 Spruce street (NYC)










2 - Absolute world South( Mississauga, Canada)










3 - Heron Tower(London)


----------



## Pythagoras (Dec 19, 2010)

*Sumitomo Fudosan Shinjuku Grand Tower*


----------



## Makkawi.Pk (Aug 15, 2010)

How can I vote?
I also nominate Al-Hamra Tower. It has unique design and it stands out.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Going for the Beekman tower.. that facade is just outstanding!


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

Makkawi.Pk said:


> How can I vote?
> I also nominate Al-Hamra Tower. It has unique design and it stands out.


This isn't the contest. You can't vote.
You can only nominate towers, so they will appear in the contest.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I nominate a skyscraper that opened in 2010 but finished in 2011?


----------



## daviduzz (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Guys! Hi nominate Pelli Tower (Milan 230 m)

















Photo by Von Lonter


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Torre Ambiente - Luanda, Angola*




















From Angolan mod Skytrax


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Beekman Place, NYC
Tour First, Paris
Pearl River tower, Guangzhou

BTW I think Heron tower was completed in 2010 guys. hno:


----------



## Thanial (May 23, 2011)

Hopefully the picture shows up, but my first nomination goes to United Tower in Kuwait City!









My second nomination goes to Heron Tower (^^ which was finished in 2011 ), and my third goes to Reflections at Keppel Bay. Remember guys that buildings like Kingkey 100 and Al Hamra automatically qualify so there is no need to keep nominating them :lol:


----------



## earthbuilder (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Heron tower
2. Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower
3. 8 Spruce street


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

AL Hamra
Landmark Tower
Etihad tower 2


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Pearl River Tower
Hanging Village of Huaxi
Imperia Tower


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

how about Vattanac tower its not as tall as others but i sure looks good
this is cambodias best looking BUT it is still under construction
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1108299



pietro-rj said:


> A contribution from my recent trip to Phnom Penh. Both photos were taken on Wednesday, 11 January:





SeeMacau said:


>


----------



## Keyone (Nov 24, 2010)

Imperia Tower ( Moscow - 239m)


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Shanghai IFC (Shanghai, 260m)


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

1 - Pearl River Tower
2 - Kingkey 100
3 - Etihad Towers


----------



## Bruce.Tenmile (Apr 18, 2010)

Using the SkycsraperCity definition of a skyscraper as a building over 200m, I'd have to say:

1 - Northeast Asia Trade Tower - Incheon
2 - Lvgem Tower - Shenzhen
3 - 8 Spruce Street - New York

EDIT: I didn't check if these didn't need nominating, these are just the 3 I like best.


----------



## Rombar (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Imperia tower (Moscow)
2. Reflections at Keppel Bay (Singapore)
3. Vision Tower (Dubai)


----------



## realitybites-u (Sep 20, 2011)

petronas tower 3

















[/url]
ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6481377085/]IMG_5140 by suff79, on Flickr



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Taken today from Parkview





tunomura said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Al-Hamraa Tower- Kuwait City


----------



## CAPMAT (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Al Hamra Tower
2. 8 Spruce Street
3. Etihad Tower 1


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

based on what i have seen in here:

1) Absolute world South( Mississauga, Canada) - has an awesome shape
2) reflections in Singapore - also different and angular, who cares about the height.


----------



## vitamin R (May 8, 2008)

This year has some really great choices and its going to be hard to decide.


----------



## vitamin R (May 8, 2008)

Right now my top three are:

1. Pearl Tower
2. Etihad
3. United Tower


----------



## dm-civil (Mar 10, 2007)

what is the name of the eighth from left to right in today's banner?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My top 3:
*Tour First, Paris*








http://blog.bouygues-construction.c...-importante-renovation-hqe-de-france/?lang=en

*8 Spruce street, NYC*








http://www.nycopenhouse.com/nycopen...wn-8-spruce-street-leases-start-march-1-.html

*Shanghai IFC, Shanghai*








http://www.cnngo.com/shanghai/life/city-essentials/best-skyscrapers-shanghai-787155


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

1. 8 Spruce Street, NYC
2. Asia Square North Tower, Singapore
3. Imperia Tower, Moscow


----------



## Drive (Dec 24, 2007)

1. 8 Spruce Street, NYC
2. Imperia Tower, Moscow
3. Asia Square North Tower, Singapore^^^^


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

JESOLO | Torre Merville










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781654&page=12


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

absolute world towers, missisauga, (suburb of toronto) ontario, canada


















both by jasonzed posted here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169251&page=14


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

no question: Al Hamra is the winner


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Pearl River Tower* (my own photos)


----------



## Fede Metal (Oct 28, 2006)

people use to say that old stuff is better than new one.......after watching this thread I can say....is bullshit


----------



## Beny! (Jan 14, 2008)

F&F Tower (230m) - Panama City, Panama.










Photo by Panasky


----------



## antaramir (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower (Panama City, 293 meter)
2. F&F Tower (230m) - Panama City, Panama.
3. ZooFenster (118,8m) Berlin


----------



## korben dallas (Jul 3, 2011)

1. 8 Spruce Street, NYC
2. F&F Tower, Panama City
3. Vysotsky (Antey-3), Ekaterinburg


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Fede Metal said:


> people use to say that old stuff is better than new one.......after watching this thread I can say....is bullshit


Totally agree here.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ Generalisation is not the way. You can't say all old skyscrapers are better than new ones, and vice versa. 

Anyway...
1. 8 Spruce Street, aka Beekman Tower
2. Pearl River Tower
3. Shanghai IFC


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

1. BEEKMAN TOWER, New York City - imo, just stands out among the glass-clad towers.
2. ABSOLUT, Mississauga
3. F&F TOWER, Panama City

* I must say though there is an absolute lack of variety. It seems like each tower is just the same tower with a little tweak.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Absolute Towers Mississauga Ont. Canada










(One of them is still under construction).


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Fede Metal said:


> people use to say that old stuff is better than new one.......after watching this thread I can say....is bullshit


Huh? Looking at this thread this has been a pretty mediocre year compared to the building orgy we had the last 10 years.
And in all honesty in reality the buildings in Paris or grand cathedrals of Europe are far more impressive than these soaring glass structures when you see them with your own eyes.
Anyway my vote goes to the pearl river thingy in Shangai.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ParadiseLost said:


> Huh? Looking at this thread this has been a pretty mediocre year compared to the building orgy we had the last 10 years.
> And in all honesty in reality the buildings in Paris or grand cathedrals of Europe are far more impressive than these soaring glass structures when you see them with your own eyes.
> Anyway my vote goes to the pearl river thingy in Shangai.


In Guangzhou


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Kiboko said:


> I nominate Reflections at Keppel Bay:


Wooooow!!!


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

1. 8 Spruce Street
2. Absolute Towers Mississauga
3. Reflections at Keppel Bay (If that doesn't work, then Shanghai IFC)


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Absolute Towers in Toronto and 8 Spruce Street in NYC.
I am not impressed with any of the other candidates.


----------



## antaramir (Jan 11, 2011)

Mornnb said:


> Absolute Towers in Toronto and 8 Spruce Street in NYC.
> I am not impressed with any of the other candidates.


Me too but it is not the contest, only a nomination!


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolute world in Mississauga is awesome!


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

1. F&F Tower, Panama.
2. Intercontinental Hotel West Bay, Doha.
3. The Uptown Residences, Toronto ON.


----------



## jonny00rage (Sep 18, 2010)

I second that one!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Okay, thanks guys. Based on your input we got a list of 16 popular best of the rest. Because the scope of the nominees came down to 12 buildings, 4 were added as a wild card.

The field of the 2011 Tournament comprises of: 

*Top 16 tallest buildings in 2011*
1. Kingkey 100 (Shenzhen, 442 meter)
2. Al Hamra Firdous Tower (Kuwait City, 413 meter)
3. Tianjin Global Financial Center (Tianjin, 337 meter)
4. The Torch (Dubai, 337 meter)
5. Longxi International Hotel (Jiangyin, 328 meter)
6. Wenzhou Trade Center (Wenzhou, 322 meter)
7. Etihad Towers (Abu Dhabi, 305 meter)
8. Northeast Asia Trade Tower (Incheon, 305 meter)
9. Doosan Haeundae We've the Zenith Tower A, 301 meter)
10. Khalid Al Attar Tower (Dubai, 294 meter)
11. Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower (Panama City, 293 meter)
12. Haeundae I Park Marina Tower (Busan, 292 meter)
13. Marina Pinnacle (Dubai, 280 meter)
14. Etihad Towers (Abu Dhabi, 278 meter)
15. Nantong Zhongnan International Plaza (Nantong, 273 meter)
16. Lvjing Tower (Shenzhen, 273 meter)

*Top 16 other popular buildings*
1. 8 Spruce Street (New York)
2. Pearl River Tower (Guangzhou)
3. F&F Tower (Panama)
4. Reflections at Keppel Bay (Singapore)
5. Absolute World South (Mississauga)
6. Shanghai IFC North Tower	(Shanghai) 
7. Imperia Tower (Moscow)
8. Tour First (Paris)
9. Heron Tower (London)
10. Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower (Hanoi)
11. Zoofenster (Berlin)
12. United Tower (Kuwait)
13. Burj Qatar (Doha)
14. Nation Towers (Abu Dhabi)
15. U-Bora Tower (Dubai)
16. Riviera TwinStar Square (Shanghai)

The 2011 Tournament starts Monday!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*4G9 Tower Putrajaya, Malaysia*



James Foong said:


>





rizalhakim said:


> cek dis out
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150273130437424.331104.139599347423&type=1





nazrey said:


> DSC_0407a by Sasuhai, on Flickr


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

correction: will start Tuesday!


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

1. Kingkey Tower
2. Al Hamra
3. Pearl Tower

Some pretty good stuff was built in 2011.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

I expect to see Kingkey 100 vs 8 Spruce Street in the final, and justifiably so.


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

F&F Tower, Panama City, Panama 230mts


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Innsertnamehere said:


> absolute world towers, missisauga, (suburb of toronto) ontario, canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks, here's one I can add to the ugly skyscrapers thread


----------



## singaporesky (Feb 8, 2012)

Reflections (Singapore) - One of the top Residential high-end Condo in Singapore. Waterfront Living. Just Completed Dec 2011/Jan 2012


----------

